
Form a BC Canadian company for $351.50 CAD and $43.39 CAD yearly fee - shironineja
https://www.corporateonline.gov.bc.ca/corporateonline/colin/accesstransaction/menu.do?action=overview&filingTypeCode=ICORP&from=main
======
dev_throw
> Corporate Online is available from 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. Monday through
> Saturday, including statutory holidays and from 1:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. on
> Sunday. Note that due to system maintenance, the Sunday opening at 1:00 p.m.
> is not guaranteed, although every effort will be made to ensure the system
> is available at that time.

I think the initiative is good, but in 2018, a website that only works during
business hours is a travesty.

~~~
PakG1
The Canadian government's tax website is the same. I'm one of those really
rare cases of someone who makes his money outside of the country but still
wishes to maintain my Canadian residence, contribute to Canadian savings
plans, and pay Canadian taxes when called for. Come tax time (or any other
time when I need to access such websites), I'm usually staying up late in
order to make it onto the website. And it's usually a worknight that I have to
stay up late. Ah, still better than I would have expected in the past, won't
complain too much. :)

------
sprice
I'm a BC resident about to begin working remote for a US company.

I'm planning on setting up a sole proprietorship but am curious if there are
advantages to incorporating.

I've only spoken briefly to an accountant (on the phone) and he recommended
starting as a sole proprietorship and then looking at incorporating in the
future.

~~~
PakG1
I'm thinking of something similar. Very curious if you would provide updates
on your final decision. I understand the basic advantages of incorporating
(lower tax rate and limited personal liability if things go poorly). Curious
what the advantages of going sole proprietorship would be if the costs of
doing incorporation are this low.

~~~
kijin
AFAIK Canada does not have U.S.-style LLCs with pass-through taxation. This
means you're most likely to be taxed twice: corporate tax on your
corporation's profits, and income tax on your salary and/or dividends.

The sum of these two taxes might or might not be lower than income tax on a
sole proprietorship depending on your level of income and how you categorize
your expenses. Usually, the more money you make, the cheaper it is to
incorporate.

